# Help a noob! (please) Mixer issues



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm a complete noob at using mixers so of course I go and buy one thinking "How hard can it be?"....
Now I'm here humbly hanging my head in shame to ask some advise on setting up a mixer for practice/live situations.

A bit of background, I bought a cheap 8 channel powered mixer off ebay which despite it's lack of quality was pretty intuitive for setting up. Input mics in channel mix to taste output to monitors (back of unit) and speakers L&R (front of unit). While this worked the sound quality of this unit and the wonky channel that kept cutting out left me and my band members a bit wanting. So to remedy this I bought (used) a Carvin 1644P, a 16 channel, 4 bus powered mixer. 

Now the problem, While much superior in features it's got me rather confounded in how to get sound to come out where I want it at the level I want it and with the amount of effects I want. (I fear I'm becoming a prime example of my tagline!) We have four 12" wedge monitors (Wharfedale) and two powered mains that we turn towards us for extra monitoring during practice. I'm not sure if that setup is kosher but the reason is we can't seem to get the monitors or the mains loud enough (before feedback) to be heard clearly. Optimal room setup suggestions/rules would be appreciated. 

Questions, I'm not certain the best way to wire up the speakers. There are 4 outputs at the back numbered 1 to 4 however there is a button called "amp routing" which selects M1 M2 M3 M4 OR L R M1 M2. On top of the unit is the L&R outputs. I've hooked the mains up to the L & R on top and hoped to use two outputs in the back to daisy chain the four monitors, two monitors per side. The problem is I seem to have mixed results getting sound out of the inputs at the back. I'm reasonably certain that the mixer is in working order but it just doesn't seem intuitive as to getting a good mix with output where I expect it. Since the mains (Yorkville, not sure which model) are powered they have a Mic input (XLR) which I presume is powered and a line in (1/4 ") which I presume isn't powered as well as eq. My assumption is that I should hook the L&R output from the mixer (XLR) to the "input" of the mains and NOT the Mic input. Is this correct?

Is there a primer available for sound mixing or better yet does anyone know of or do a weekend workshop on this type of thing? I find that with all the choices and buttons and busses on the mixer I can quickly get myself to the point of hair pulling frustration. It's like trying to choose a 649 number to get the combinations right! Pro audio is definitely a science unto itself!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I can quickly get myself to the point of *hair pulling *frustration.


Good thing it isn't me trying to get the mixer sorted out....


Good Luck with it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I kind of looked for a manual but didn't find one. 

I found this 

http://www.harmony-central.com/Newp/2003/C1644P-Road-Warrior-lg.jpg

I am guessing ( if this is a powered board) that you should be able to do the monitors off the LR slides on the right. 

Are the slides on the left of that for subing ( sending signal through) via those switches above the channels? 

The other question is the powered signal come from the XLR's upper right corner. 


If you have powered mains you should be able to get sound to them. I might be tempted to use those in the practice. The monitor sends to the wedges might be pretty flat ( as designed). 

All them little buttons is nice but may be part of your problem. Nice looking board by the way.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'll need some time to digest. I've got way too many other things going on lately and this issue will need some currently occupied brain cells!


----------

